# Indy Fab Owners- Ti Crown Jewel



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Indy fab owners, i'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on a ti crown jewel. I love what IF does and love some of the custom paint schemes they come up with. I know there are multiple TI custom options but IF is the direction Im going. I have a stock carbon cross bike that I ride on the road to train but i'm looking for something with custom geometry, comfortable and that I can take on long rides in addition to shorter training rides. I'm still looking for something with a little more of a race geometry and something relatively stiff but will give me the qualities of a TI ride. I understand indy fab has multiple tube options to provide the ride i'm looking for and the shop im working with is great....

I would just love to hear thoughts from those that have and IF what their experience has been, what they would do or not do differently? Ride differences that they like or dislike compared to other bikes? Basically any feedback possible? Also any tips for paint etc..

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Iain1975 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi
I usually lurk rather than post but as an owner of 2 IF rigs, I thought I'd comment.
I got my Ti crown jewel in 2006. Ordered the frame via an UK dealer using measurements from my off the peg bikes and 20 years of finding out what fits me best - I didn't have a fitting just filled out the IF fit form.

I built the bike (and wheels) myself. Paint work is a 3/4 blue with white pin stripes and can be seen on the ifriders owners site. This is the best place to get an idea of different paints!

As for the bike - without doubt the best bike I have ever ridden. Truly a lifer as I treasure each and every ride on it. The ride is just perfect... I won't give comments on stiffness, etc as that's bike magazine talk, all I can say is that I can't imagine how to improve the ride.

The shot-peened Ti. gives a great matt finish so I recommend leaving the stays bare.

The ti bike led me to getting a steel deluxe frame in 2008. This I had painted bright orange ! 


The nice touch with IF is the owners card you get. A signed card from the owners/staff stating that you have bought one of the best bikes in the world. My 2 cards have pride of place hung above my workbench.

Although the paint is great I've found it easy to chip. Both bikes have small paint repairs where a stone has flicked up against the tubes. The paint is deep enough that the damage is only down to the primer not to the metal - it's as if the paint is a decent thickness but the lacquer had little strength. Nothing a respray in a decade or two can't fix !

So basically go for it - you won't regret owning an IF. The looks you get are priceless. You stand out riding a traditionally sized understated custom build when everyone else rides blinged up compact carbon bikes
Cheers
Iain


----------



## bargainguy (Jan 28, 2007)

I already have two steel CJs and this week took possession of a ti CJ.

While the steel CJs are wonderful, the ti CJ is sublime. Really no other way to describe it. Where I ride, the bike lanes have exposed aggregate and can be a little rattling. The ti smooths these out better than steel. In addition, when the pavement gets smooth, the feeling is of gliding on air, something the steel doesn't quite do.

I have the shot peened finish also. I'm digging the look.

I was lucky and found one in my size used with Neutron wheels & Chorus 10. I understand a new ti CJ f/f is $4K.

I have absolutely no hesitation in recommending one. IF redefines tuning to the nth degree. Very happy with purchase.

Don


----------

